# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Cartoon - Mangat tuaja te preferuar !

## Homer

*Hu**Hu*!_ Ktu mund te na thoni cartoonat ose mangat ( Cartoon Japonez ) qe ju pelqenin te ndiqnit kur ishit te vegjel ose qe ndiqni akoma. 
Pa e fillu mir e di se 95% e Anetarve do thojne qe pelqenin Tom & Jerrin lol_

_Kur isha i vogel me pelqenin shum:_

*Dragon Ball Z* ( Italia 1 )
*Arsen Lupen III* ( Italia 1 )
*Holy & Benji* ( Canale 5 )
*The Simpsons* ( Italia 1 )
*Gargoyles* ( Solletico - Rai Uno )
*Sailor Moon* (  Italia 1 apo Canale 5 ?! )
*Pokemon* ( Italia 1 apo Canale 5 ?! )
*Ken il Guerriero* ( Telenorba )
*Batman* / *Spider-Man* ( Italia 1 - Rai Uno )

Sot si gamar qe jam kam mbet prap i vogel lol  dhe tani jam i pasionum mbas Anime / Manga ( Cartoon Japonez ).

*Top 10 i Mangave qe m'kan pelqy ma shum:*
*1   Bleach*


*2   Naruto & Shippuden*



 *Dragon Ball Z*
*Elfen Lied*
*K-ON*
*Love Hina*
*GTO*
*Tenjô Tenge*
*One Piece*
*Nana*

----------


## presHeva-Lee

keta ende mbeten 1 
http://aspergers.dasaku.net/wp-conte...agonball-z.jpg
http://anime-wallpapers.com/images/8...l-z-mtn-11.jpg

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Tom And Jerry EDHE PSE E SHIKOJ SHUME RRALL !!!

----------


## Homer

> Tom And Jerry EDHE PSE E SHIKOJ SHUME RRALL !!!


Vetem Tom & Jerrin ? Bo bo un ne mosh tanen kam ba kerdine lol

----------


## zogu dukagjinas

Por sikur  nuk me pelqejne aq shume filmat e animuar LOL !!!

----------


## Uarda-1

hmmm besoj se eshte lista shume e gjate  :xx: 
- sailor moon
- inoyasha
-abenobashi
-dragon ball
-holey& benji
-the simpsons
-pokemon
-digimon- 
-keni il guerriero
-batman
-spiderman 
-i fantastici 4
-city hunter ( fantastik)
-picoli problemi di cuore
-gormiti
-all arembaggio
-naruto
-mila e shiro
- hlk
-detectiv conan 
-astro boy
-yu gi oh
-x-man
-ufo baby 
-mermaid melody
-occhi di gatto
-full metal panic
-full metal alchemist 
-cowboy bepop
-onepeace
-hunter x  hunter 
-princess tutu
-ranma1/2
-yu yu hakusho
-shaman king 
-sakura
-DNA angel
-fancy lala
-go shogun
-guru guru
-great teacher onizuka
-H2O
-hamtaro
-bubu chacha
-i cavalieri dello zodiaco 
-lupin
-magica emi 
-super gals
-acchiapa fantasmi 
-princes tutu
-sentimental grafiti
- slum dank 
-super doll licha chan 
-transformers
-apolion 
-vampire knight 
-zodiak
-zoids

them se kam haruar ndonje dhe nja dy sme kujtoheshin emrat ufff  :xx:  po nejse  them se kaq mjaftojne

----------


## Homer

> - Digimon- 
> - Mila e Shiro
> - X-Man
> - Full Metal Alchemist 
> - Ranma1/2
> - I Cavalieri dello Zodiaco 
> - Transformers
> - Apolion


Haha kto i shikoja dhe un, marshallah lista lol si i mban mend te gjitha habitem  :xx: 

Apolion perversi ishte gallat lol

----------


## Uarda-1

> Haha kto i shikoja dhe un, marshallah lista lol si i mban mend te gjitha habitem 
> 
> Apolion perversi ishte gallat lol


ahah me kete me kujtove dhe pollon combna guai ahaha ehu sa te tjera kam

----------


## Homer

> ahah me kete me kujtove dhe pollon combna guai ahaha ehu sa te tjera kam


Mos fillo me ba flood ktu se do ma dhish Temen  :xx: 


Po Haidin nuk e shihshe ? apo Aladin ? lol

----------


## Uarda-1

sailor moon
- inoyasha
-abenobashi
-dragon ball
city hunter ( fantastik)
-picoli problemi di cuore
all arembaggio
-naruto
ufo baby 
-mermaid melody
-occhi di gatto
-full metal panic
-full metal alchemist 
sakura
-DNA angel
-fancy lala
H2O
slum dank 
-super doll licha chan 
vampire knight 
-zodiak

keto jane te preferuarat e mija

----------


## Homer

> -naruto



Naruton e pare ke pa? Deri ku ke shku me episode ?

----------


## Uarda-1

> Naruton e pare ke pa? Deri ku ke shku me episode ?


te paren e pashe te gjithe pjeset fillova te shifja dhe te dyten por ce do qe pastaj fillova mos i shifja me se mbaj mend deri ke cila pjese arita  :xx:

----------


## Homer

> te paren e pashe te gjithe pjeset fillova te shifja dhe te dyten por ce do qe pastaj fillova mos i shifja me se mbaj mend deri ke cila pjese arita


I pari ka 220 Episode gjithsej dhe m'ka pelqy shum deri te episodi 135 se pastaj ka 85 Episode jasht serie me vra veten lol

Dhe i 2 ( Naruto Shippuden ) esht fantastik sidomos luftimet me Organizaten* Akatsuki*

----------


## Uarda-1

ueeeeeeeeeeeeeeee si kam harru pa i vendos  ke lista keto te dyja une more  :xx: 










 qefi i vajzave ahahaa

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Krejt mangat e lart përmendura jan shum tmira 

mirpo mas shumti që mka pëlqy asht Dragon Ball (I,II,Z,Gt)

e tash për tash *Detectiv Conan* teper film i mir asht!

----------


## Homer

@*Uarda*: Po Ledy Oscar e shikoje ? 


@*Kronikë*: Dragon Ball *Z* eshte me i miri

----------


## Uarda-1

> @*Uarda*: Po Ledy Oscar e shikoje ? 
> 
> 
> @*Kronikë*: Dragon Ball *Z* eshte me i miri


ahaha ledi oskar e kam pa po jo shume vetem em raste kur skisha ca te beja po nuk e kam pas shume qef jo   :xx:

----------


## Homer

Kam harru qe ndiqja dhe *Futurama*  :perqeshje:

----------


## Uarda-1

> Kam harru qe ndiqja dhe *Futurama*


harova qe ehste dh etani ky akrton e shof dhe tani

----------


## daniel00

Tani kam fillu te ndjek nje serial shume te bukur 


Family Guy - I preferuari im per momentin i serialeve per te qeshur .





Per historine qe me ka lene me shumë mbresa koheve te fundit di te them Gungrave ;




 Ua rekomandoj nese nuk e keni pare te gjitheve   :buzeqeshje: 
pjesa1 pjesa2 pjesa3 pjesa 4 pjesa 5 pjesa6 pjesa7 pjesa8 pjesa9 pjesa10 pjesa11 pjesa12 pjesa13 pjesa14 pjesa15 pjesa16 pjesa17 pjesa18 pjesa19 pjesa20 pjesa21 pjesa22 pjesa23 pjesa24 pjesa25 pjesa26

----------

